# NAGD: Gibson Northern Jumbo



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, you read correctly. This is a _Northern_ Jumbo. It is a limited edition guitar made at the Custom Shop and production is limited to 65 units (probably all for the Canadian market). I first played one last summer and it was easily the best acoustic guitar that I had ever played, just killed everything else in the store, but I simply couldn't afford it then. I kept trying guitars (Gibson, Taylor, Martin, Larrivee, Boucher) but could never find one I liked as much. Boucher makes incredible guitars and I played a Martin that went for much less than the Northern Jumbo and that I really liked but it wasn't the same. I finally managed to track down another Northern Jumbo and bought it. It is just as good as I remembered. I think I'm set for life now.




























Here's the official description:

The Northern Jumbo is a stunning guitar, both sonically and visually. This unique instrument is easily identified by an engraved truss rod cover carrying the model name, a unique Firestripe pickguard and discrete maple leaf ‘Limited Edition’ decal on the back of the headstock. Designed to be highly collectable, each Northern Jumbo will be shipped with a Certificate of Authenticity from Gibson's Acoustic Division and every instrument includes an interior label signed by master luthier Ren Fergusen. 

The Northern Jumbo is made with a solid Sitka spruce top, mahogany neck, back and sides and a rosewood fingerboard. Mother of Pearl parallelogram inlays and traditional binding on the neck and body complete the look of this beautiful instrument. Built as a players' guitar, the Northern Jumbo also features nickel Grover Rotomatic machine heads and an L.R. Baggs pickup system. The Northern Jumbo acoustic guitar is handcrafted at the Gibson Acoustic factory in Bozeman, Montana, and is limited to 65 maximum piece run worldwide.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. I've always loved that body shape. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice looking acoustic Pattste. Could you post a picture of the limited edition maple leaf decal on the back of the headstock of the guitar? I'd be interested to see that. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

That's so precious. 




pattste said:


> .......I think I'm set for life now. .......


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Beautiful guitar. It appears to be similar to the Southern Jumbo but with some unique aspects. Prior to getting my AJ, my hands down favourite acoustic for both playability and sound was a '62 SJ. Nice score and thanks for showing it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Very nice. I've always loved that body shape.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Me as well.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Very nice looking acoustic Pattste. Could you post a picture of the limited edition maple leaf decal on the back of the headstock of the guitar? I'd be interested to see that. :smilie_flagge17:


Picture is a bit blurry:










But the link below has a bunch of pictures a similar guitar for sale, including one of the back of the headstock:

http://guitarsjapan.com/2007_Gibson_Northern_Jumbo_Acoustic.html


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

very nice! When I bought my Larrivee D50 earlier this year, it was down to the northern and the D50 out of about 50 guitars that I tried. Ended up with the D50, but really loved the northern as well, I wish I had the income to justify both.

Congrats on the guitar, I hope it brings you joy for years to come:smile:


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I had some time off for the holidays and wanted to spend some quality time with my new Gibson acoustic. I recorded a cover of the song Keep Your Eyes Open, by the great Bill Frisell. See the link in my signature.


----------

